# Dzelži / Hardware >  Vai var pāriet no Wireless uz Bluetooth

## erix_kl

Sveiki visiem

man ir jautājums: Vai ir iespējams Wireless peli pārtaisīt par Bluetooth peli;
VNK priekš wireless peles vajadzīgs adapteris kuru ir apnicīgi pievienot pie portatīvā datora(aizņem gan vietu un nesmuki izskatās);
Portatīvajam datoram ir integrēts bluetooth adapteris. Pašā pelē ir diezgan vietas priekš bluetooth adaptera, man bij doma tur tādu ietaisīt un vai tādā rezultātā nerastos problēma ar draiveriem?

----------


## Delfins

nav vieglāk nopirkt BT-peli?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Var, bet tu to nevēlies darīt!  ::  Daudz lētāk ir nopirkt bluetooth peli1
Beefs

----------


## erix_kl

būtu gan vieglāk, bet man pašam interesē vai tas maz ir iespējams un vai to var izdarīt mājas apstākļos

----------


## erix_kl

ir daudzas lietas remontētas, veidotas un izgudrotas, kāpēc tad nevarētu mēģināt veikt šādu eksperimentu

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu to varetu izdarit ta, ka tu izjauktu bluetooth peli, novaktu nost bluetooth interfeisu un iemestu ieksha savai pelei wireless interfeisa vieta!  ::  Tas butu vinekarshakais variants, jo tur pilnigi atksiras ka visa lieta daras!  :: 
BEefs

----------


## macbeton

Ja rodas tāds jautājums tad skaidrs ka tādam, jāpis dirst. Un ja tāds lāme uztaisīs wireless drivāru pelei tad es seu atsūkāšu lokālas televīzijas priekšā

----------

